# Finale 2014's Strings



## omoksha (Aug 31, 2012)

First off, I hope to the gods that this is in the correct forum. If not, my apologies.

Now, the problem at hand: After hours of searching Google, I cannot find anyone who seems to have the same problem as I do. That is, my Finale 2014's strings sound _awful_. To ascertain that I was not entirely mad, I tested out the strings in my Finale 2012, which turned out to sound much, much more tolerable.

Essentially I'm wondering if anyone else has had this issue, and if so, how did you solve it? I have thought about messing with the VST plugins, but the last time that I had done so, I had ruined my original sounds. Does anyone have any suggestions about what plugins I can use and how to safely insert them into Finale 2014?


----------

